# Cartao senior



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

I understand that as a resident over 65 I can apply for a "CARTAO SENIOR".
Anyone any experience of this - is it worthwhile - how do you get one. Any experienced users advice would be welcome.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Bicky said:


> I understand that as a resident over 65 I can apply for a "CARTAO SENIOR".
> Anyone any experience of this - is it worthwhile - how do you get one. Any experienced users advice would be welcome.



If you google the google.pt website for 
CARTÃO SÉNIOR 65+*
And add your local camara they may have information there.
All camaras have a site that starts cm-(name of camara).pt

For example :
Cartão Sénior 65+
Cartão Sénior 65+. Destina-se a Munícipes com idade igual ou superior a 65 anos, permitindo-lhes beneficiar de descontos na aquisição de serviços variados ...
Portal do Municipio de Oeiras › ... › Apoio a Pessoas Idosas - Em*cache - Semelhante

Most camara sites are in portuguese


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Not sure if your entitled if your not a Portuguese National


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

Will call in at the Camara and see what they say. My Bank suggested this as a way of obtaining a discount on car and home insurance - provided by the Bank of course ! - better in their opinion than anything offered by AFPOP.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Not sure if your entitled if your not a Portuguese National


Applies to residents. AFPOP will even assist you to apply for one if you are a member. Check their website


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Need to get to 65 first but I'll make a note


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

canoeman said:


> Need to get to 65 first but I'll make a note


You are Lucky - I shan't see 65 again in a while. 3 Score + 10+ plus some more ! thats' me.


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> Applies to residents. AFPOP will even assist you to apply for one if you are a member. Check their website


Unfortunately I am not an AFPOP member. Also I called in at my local Camara offices this morning - seems they have no knowledge of this facility.
If anyone has a link to enable online application I would welcome details.
My Bank who started this " Rabbit Run " have said that they will grant me discretionary discounts on my insurances. However it would be useful to have the card.


----------

